# RecipeDB - Black IPA



## black_labb (4/9/12)

Black IPA   Ale - India Pale Ale  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes 15 minute additions of hops were cube hopped10, 5 and 2 minute hop additions were from a small boil for some extra late hops. 0 minute hops were dry hoppedroasted rye malt is weyermann choc rye   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      4.7 kg JWM Traditional Ale Malt    0.55 kg Weyermann Caramunich II    0.5 kg TF Pale Rye Malt    0.38 kg TF Roasted Rye Malt     0.45 kg Candi Sugar (amber)       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      30 g Sticklebract (Pellet, 13.5AA%, 15mins)    25 g Centennial (Pellet, 10.0AA%, 10mins)    25 g Centennial (Pellet, 10.0AA%, 5mins)    25 g Centennial (Pellet, 10.0AA%, 2mins)    25 g Centennial (Pellet, 10.0AA%, 0mins)    23 g Pacific Gem (Pellet, 15.0AA%, 15mins)    16 g Pacific Gem (Pellet, 15.0AA%, 60mins)    10 g Pacific Gem (Pellet, 15.0AA%, 10mins)       Yeast     12 g DCL Yeast US-05 - American Ale         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.068 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.017 (calc)   Bitterness 81.4 IBU   Efficiency 73%   Alcohol 6.65%   Colour 41 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## black_labb (4/9/12)

Here is the recipe in a more comprehensible form. The 10min and under hops were boiled in a miniboil to get the real late hop flavour with the convenience of cubing. This was actually done just after high krausen. 

For anyone who brews this please let me know how it went.

Cascadian Dark Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 6.630
Total Hops (g): 178.93
Original Gravity (OG): 1.068 (P): 16.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 7.28 %
Colour (SRM): 29.9 (EBC): 58.8
Bitterness (IBU): 73.3 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 76
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
4.700 kg Pale Ale Malt (70.89%)
0.550 kg Caramunich II (8.3%)
0.550 kg Rye Malt (8.3%)
0.450 kg Candi Sugar, Amber (6.79%)
0.380 kg Choc Rye (5.73%)

Hop Bill
----------------
16.5 g Pacific Gem Pellet (15% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
22.5 g Pacific Gem Pellet (15% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
30.0 g Stickebract Pellet (12% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Cube) (1.3 g/L)
25.0 g Centennial Pellet (8.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Cube) (1.1 g/L)
10.0 g Pacific Gem Pellet (15% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
25.0 g Centennial Pellet (8.2% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)
25.0 g Centennial Pellet (8.2% Alpha) @ 2 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)
25.0 g Centennial Pellet (8.2% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (1.1 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Single step Infusion at 63C for 75 Minutes then a mashout at 75ish
Fermented at 19C with US05


----------



## MaestroMatt (4/9/12)

I'll be keen to try this one, Labb.

I've been looking to brew a Black IPA for a while and, given your success in the comp, I might have to try this one out.

Congrats again!

MM


----------



## black_labb (4/9/12)

Thanks maestro. Would love to hear how you go. It's a great brew and not hard to replicate this style of beer. I made my own candy syrup though bought stuff will work fine.


----------

